# Corn on the cob?



## Sowsage (May 21, 2020)

I know I remember someone talking about doing corn on the cob SV in a thread at some point. Any ideas on this??? Ive heard good things about it...  

 chopsaw
. I'm thinking it was you that mentioned it but I dont remember.. Thinking of giving it a try this holiday weekend and need some input.


----------



## mike243 (May 22, 2020)

I love corn but being diabetic cant eat much, I am going to hunt up a Mexican street corn and fix for the wife, will be watching this thread as I may do some that way too.


----------



## Sowsage (May 22, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I love corn but being diabetic cant eat much, I am going to hunt up a Mexican street corn and fix for the wife, will be watching this thread as I may do some that way too.


Mexican street corn sounds good! Ive never made any but I love those flavors!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 22, 2020)

I'm don't have a SV unit and most likely not going to. But we do corn in the microwave. A gallon ziplocked bag 4 ears corn a table spoon of water cook about 7 minutes on high and your good to go. No large pot of water.

Warren


----------



## Chasdev (May 22, 2020)

Microwave here too but no plastic bag needed and no fussing with shucking at all.
Cut off about an inch from the stalk end (do nothing else) and microwave on high for between 3 to 5 minutes depending on how many ears you are doing, four is a good place to start with four ears.
Grasp the silk end with several layers of paper towels and squeeze, the ear will slide out of the husk and leave behind all the silk.
The husk adds or retains tons of corn flavor in the corn, I've boiled, baked, grilled corn for decades and the microwave trick is as good or better than any of them.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 22, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> Microwave here too but no plastic bag needed and no fussing with shucking at all.
> Cut off about an inch from the stalk end (do nothing else) and microwave on high for between 3 to 5 minutes depending on how many ears you are doing, four is a good place to start with four ears.
> Grasp the silk end with several layers of paper towels and squeeze, the ear will slide out of the husk and leave behind all the silk.
> The husk adds or retains tons of corn flavor in the corn, I've boiled, baked, grilled corn for decades and the microwave trick is as good or better than any of them.



I use this method, too.  Works great.


----------



## dr k (May 22, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> Microwave here too but no plastic bag needed and no fussing with shucking at all.
> Cut off about an inch from the stalk end (do nothing else) and microwave on high for between 3 to 5 minutes depending on how many ears you are doing, four is a good place to start with four ears.
> Grasp the silk end with several layers of paper towels and squeeze, the ear will slide out of the husk and leave behind all the silk.
> The husk adds or retains tons of corn flavor in the corn, I've boiled, baked, grilled corn for decades and the microwave trick is as good or better than any of them.


I don't eat corn but once a year and as long as I chop through the flat bottom end of the corn after the rounded end turns straight, the cob just falls out clean after microwaving when grabbing the pointed husk and silk end and shaking a couple times.


----------



## chopsaw (May 22, 2020)

I do corn many ways , but since you asked about SV , 





__





						SV corn on the cob .
					

I was cooking corn at 182 degrees ( which came out good ) but after watching America's test kitchen , they had a segment on not cooking it past 170 . Saying that after that temp the starch gets tough . They were using a pot on stove / length of cook .   So I set the Anova to 170 , vac'd some...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



If you try it , and use the 170 temp , I would go an hour or so .


----------



## WaterRat (May 22, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I love corn but being diabetic cant eat much, I am going to hunt up a Mexican street corn and fix for the wife, will be watching this thread as I may do some that way too.





Sowsage said:


> Mexican street corn sounds good! Ive never made any but I love those flavors!


Really easy. Shuck the corn, straight onto a hot grill, get some char on it to your liking, 10-15min depending on your grill. Remove, brush it with mayo (yeah, really, i thought it sounded gross too...) then season with chili powder, cayene (optional depending on how hot you want it), then hit it well with grated cotija cheese. Cotija is kinda like feta fresh but more like parmesean when drier and grated, I find it in the cheese case near the feta at the store. That 's it, enjoy!


----------



## Sowsage (May 22, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I do corn many ways , but since you asked about SV ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Thats what I was looking for. Ive heard its real good this way.


----------



## Sowsage (May 22, 2020)

WaterRat said:


> Really easy. Shuck the corn, straight onto a hot grill, get some char on it to your liking, 10-15min depending on your grill. Remove, brush it with mayo (yeah, really, i thought it sounded gross too...) then season with chili powder, cayene (optional depending on how hot you want it), then hit it well with grated cotija cheese. Cotija is kinda like feta fresh but more like parmesean when drier and grated, I find it in the cheese case near the feta at the store. That 's it, enjoy!


Sounds good! No problems here with finding the cotija..alway in our fridge! Lol. I'll give it a try sometime for sure!


----------



## Sowsage (May 22, 2020)

Since were on the topic of corn....if im doing a bunch for a crowd I do the "cooler corn" put the corn in a dry cooler with no husks already cleaned. I usually do about 3 dozen or more. Bring a big pot of water to a boil then dump in the cooler. Shut the lid and its good for when your ready to eat. Stays hot for a couple hours. Great for when your traveling to somewhere.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 22, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Since were on the topic of corn....if im doing a bunch for a crowd I do the "cooler corn" put the corn in a dry cooler with no husks already cleaned. I usually do about 3 dozen or more. Bring a big pot of water to a boil then dump in the cooler. Shut the lid and its good for when your ready to eat. Stays hot for a couple hours. Great for when your traveling to somewhere.




Yea and we float butter right on top of the hot water in the cooler butters corn as you pull it out.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 22, 2020)

WaterRat said:


> Really easy. Shuck the corn, straight onto a hot grill, get some char on it to your liking, 10-15min depending on your grill. Remove, brush it with mayo (yeah, really, i thought it sounded gross too...) then season with chili powder, cayene (optional depending on how hot you want it), then hit it well with grated cotija cheese. Cotija is kinda like feta fresh but more like parmesean when drier and grated, I find it in the cheese case near the feta at the store. That 's it, enjoy!



Don't grill it but we do the same = mayo,  ground cayenne peppers to taste and grated parmesan cheese. Awesome

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 22, 2020)

Thanks for the like JJ it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 22, 2020)

All good options.  I prefer Grilled Corn, but the Microwave Trick sounds fast and easy.
Most important...Don't Over Do It! Just heated, 150-170°F is best for optimum temp,tenderness and flavor. Mom was Old School, BOILED Corn about as long as other items were cooking. Got tough outside, Mushy inside and tastless. Of course,  a 1/2 Stick of Butter, S&P, per Ear, makes any overcooked Corn or Veg taste better...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 22, 2020)

You Da Man, Warren. Thanks back...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 22, 2020)

You are welcome JJ. I need to try grilled corn have just never done. Maybe a lesson at Adams would be great. (hope its a go)

Warren


----------



## zwiller (May 22, 2020)

I will have to try the microwave method but HUGE fan of grilled corn on the cob.  Many local sweet corn farms near us...  I could do a thread but is actually simple just messy.  Grill your proteins first and hold.   Throw unshucked cobs on a HOT grill and let them rip.  Let it smoke, catch fire, char, and burn.  The husk will protect it but the smoke will penetrate the corn.  10-15m but you can tell they're done by smell.   Shuck with some old towels outside.  Wife likes hers really charred and less smoky so I strip more husk off hers.  Very old farmer's tale here is that a good crop is "knee high by the 4th of July".


----------



## one eyed jack (May 22, 2020)

Microwave


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for the like Sowsage it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I will have to try the microwave method but HUGE fan of grilled corn on the cob.  Many local sweet corn farms near us...  I could do a thread but is actually simple just messy.  Grill your proteins first and hold.   Throw unshucked cobs on a HOT grill and let them rip.  Let it smoke, catch fire, char, and burn.  The husk will protect it but the smoke will penetrate the corn.  10-15m but you can tell they're done by smell.   Shuck with some old towels outside.  Wife likes hers really charred and less smoky so I strip more husk off hers.  Very old farmer's tale here is that a good crop is "knee high by the 4th of July".



I guess we are lucky here we usually have local corn by July 4th.

Warren


----------



## mike243 (May 25, 2020)

Thanks guys will try all of the tricks


----------

